# DIVE PROS



## Njydvr

I past dive pros today and noticed their sign said something like "Active military free tuition on basic course". Anyone know the details? I'm qualified, but, know a lot of active duty that are looking.


----------



## yammohamma

Don't know about that but if it's so that's awesome that they'd do that for the Men and Women of our military! but they do have a deal on a buddy system!<P class=MsoNormal style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: Cooper Black">(Bring Your Own Buddy)<P class=NoSpacing>Here?s how it works: <P class=NoSpacing>Bring a buddy with you to sign up for any Dive Pros SCUBA course. One diver pays regular tuition; the second diver?s tuition is FREE!<P class=NoSpacing>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Cooper Black'">BYOB*: $139 + $40 (1<SUP>st</SUP> diver tuition and books) + FREE tuition + $40 (2<SUP>nd</SUP> diver books only) = *$219* <P class=NoSpacing>*That?s only $109 per person total!!*


----------



## Harry Brosofsky

Bay Breeze has buddy lessons too, and I thnk they are about $20 cheaper ($10/person). I'd like to know about Dive Pros military deal...I wonder if they include dependents.

Harry


----------



## Evensplit

Until further notice, MBT Divers is offering $99 Scuba classes. Because this is well below our costs, and we can't afford to lose <U>too</U> much, the only catch is you have to buy snorkelingequipment(Mask Fins, Snorkel, Booties) at MBT- with the regular full student discount of course.

What makes our offer unique and the best on the Gulf Coast? 

This is the same deal that has made MBT the leading dive training center in the USA! Price is for the full course - tuition, books, DVD's, SCUBA Equipment Rentals, Dives, Air Fills, Admin and Card fees - IT'S ALL INCLUDED! NO GIMMICKS AND NO EXTRASURPRISE ADD ONS!

We're not asking our instructors to sacrificepay or time so that we can offer this price,so you'll get the same top quality instruction that MBT Divers is famous for! We aren't increasing equipment prices and wereSTILL GIVING STUDENT DISCOUNTS on the required snorkeling equipment and ALL OTHER PURCHASES!!

Full Internationally recognized open water SCUBA certification - not just an "introductory" class

Classes start every Tuesday evening.

No scheduling limitations.

No need to bring your own buddy so there'sno need to rely on "finishing the class at the same time", whatever that means.

No penalties for missed classes.

No rules as to how or when you start or complete the course - need a year or more? NO PROBLEM!

You get to keep the books.

From out of the area and need academic materials shipped out to you? - NO PROBLEM!

Already have snorkeling equipment? Your course is only$149!

AlreadySCUBA Certified? We've got $99 NITROX classes too!

I honestly don't know how long this special will run.

Need more info or want to schedule a class? Call the Shop at (850) 455-7702 or come by at 3920 Barrancas Ave in Pensacola!

Jim Phillips

MBT Divers Inc.


----------



## yammohamma

> *Harry Brosofsky (9/14/2008)*Bay Breeze has buddy lessons too, and I thnk they are about $20 cheaper ($10/person). I'd like to know about Dive Pros military deal...I wonder if they include dependents.
> 
> Harry


 That'd be $99 per person! That's A SWEET Deal and there's no catch like this other guy who says you have to buy your snorkling gear from them??

Where is Bay Breeze located??? Pensacola??


----------



## Harry Brosofsky

Same catch as MBT...you have to buy the mask, fins, and snorkle from them. Bay breeze is right at the GB end of the 3 mile bridge.

Harry


----------



## yammohamma

> *Harry Brosofsky (9/14/2008)*Same catch as MBT...you have to buy the mask, fins, and snorkle from them. Bay breeze is right at the GB end of the 3 mile bridge.
> 
> Harry


That being the same I'd still have to say that the best deal would be the Dive Pros and get your fins/mask/snorkle/boots from Leisurepro.com you'd save way more then $10 per person on most snorkling setups


----------



## theangrydolphin

> *yammohamma (9/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Harry Brosofsky (9/14/2008)*Same catch as MBT...you have to buy the mask, fins, and snorkle from them. Bay breeze is right at the GB end of the 3 mile bridge.
> 
> Harry
> 
> 
> 
> That being the same I'd still have to say that the best deal would be the Dive Pros and get your fins/mask/snorkle/boots from Leisurepro.com you'd save way more then $10 per person on most snorkling setups
Click to expand...



Leisure Pro? Sure, so long as you don't need to return something. I'd go with MBT anyday, bad experience at DP...twice! Fritz and Jim will even let you try before you buy or exchange something if you don't like so long as you don't damage it. 



Yes, my opinion is biased but I've got my reasons. I won't post it here but most of you know the story. AND, I ain't the only one. 



I like the guys from Bay Breeze too. They always take care of me as well. MBT truly EARNED my loyalty. They got the extra mile for the customer.



Just my opinion, take it for what it's worth to you.


----------



## bmoore

I've bought stuff from Liesure Pro and retuned it no problem at all. I bought a AB Biller Teak Paduk gun from them last year which arrived cracked. They had me a new one next day air'ed before I even put the damaged one back in the mail to them!

Great customer service I'd say.


----------



## theangrydolphin

I reckon I'm just people person or something. Weird that wayI guess. I really would rather do stuff face to face, especially returns and exchanges. I rather like the fact that i can do it right before a dive when I'm filling the tanks and on my way to the boat...no waiting on UPS. 

I ain't arguing folks, just sayin' what I think. Some agree, others don't. See y'all in a few months.


----------



## Cobiacatcher

I highly recomend MBT, they have always treated my dive buddies and I awsome. My dad just broguth back a computer to them and Fritz let my dad borrow his personal dive computer to go diving untill his new one arrived in the mail.. A mask is something you dont want to order from the internet you should go and try one on in a shop and make sure it fits.


----------



## yammohamma

> *Cobiacatcher (9/15/2008)*....A mask is something you dont want to order from the internet you should go and try one on in a shop and make sure it fits.......


what if you already know what you want? A good example, I Just ordered a mask from Leisurepro and it was $42.00. I WANTED to buy it local but when the best price I could find in Pensacola was $80+, well, let's just say, I'll live with having to mail in a "Possible" return.

I think the reality is more times then not, you know what you want and you have no intention of returning it anyway. If you think the corner case where you might want to return something locally is worth $40.00 for a mask I'd say go for it! buy it local. As for me, my $40.00 is best kept in MY pocket!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey yammohamma. Whats your name mean? Kinda catchy! And man you seem familiar, just can't put my finger on it. Welcome though!



You dive with any of the guys on here?


----------



## Corpsman

True story here guys. I bought a computer off the internet. It was a Vyper by Suunto (MBT does not cary) Anyway here I am a year later and the computer is broken. I call Suunto and get the news that ANY peice of Suunto equipment bought on the internet is grey market and under no circumstances covered by waranty. Well guess what? The "store" I bought it from is out of business. Basicly, I am screewed on a $500.00 computer.

This sounds like one of those horror storys they tell you in dive class in order to get you to buy equipment, but alot of you guys know me... This really happend.

Now... back up 2 years ago when I first got certified at MBT.

I buy a oceanic regulator and combo gauge set that includes a computer. I decided to go back to my oceanic rather than spending the $ on a new computer. Long story short, it was flooded. On top of that, the presure gauge was flooded as well. I took it to MBT for diagnosis, plus I needed the reg rebuilt. Chuck says "no problem... you bought it here right? It's back at oceanic right now being REPLACED for free. 

Yeah... MBT has my business.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

See thats what shopping locally does for you. I about sick and tired of potential customers talking about saving minimal dollars and no tax to buy from some dude in California. Good luck if you need help down the road!!


----------



## yammohamma

> *Clay-Doh (9/15/2008)*Hey yammohamma. Whats your name mean? Kinda catchy! And man you seem familiar, just can't put my finger on it. Welcome though!
> 
> You dive with any of the guys on here?


 Hey, I'm relatively new to the area but I've been diving for quite a while. I just found this forum the other day. I have a small boat but so far I've only dove with a co-worker


----------



## lik(e)it_on_the_bottom

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%">

<DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Hello yammohamma. Welcome to the forum.</DIV>

<DIV onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">I have not been diving in a month or so but I was new a few months back and have met and gone out diving with a couple of guys on the forum here..bmoore and jameswirth, you may see some of their posts.</DIV>

<DIV onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Hope to see ya out diving sometime!</DIV>

<DIV onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');"> </DIV>

<DIV onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl16_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'5647\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');"></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## SCUBA Junkie

I will give kudos to both Dive Pros and MBT. The folks at MBT are as helpful as you could ever ask for. I deal mostly with Dive Pros because, well, they are the closest to me and they have always treated me very well. You will get top notch sales, service, and training at both shops. I don't have a lot of money to spend, but I prefer to buy local, simply because I have it then, and I have somewhere to take it if I have any problems.


----------



## Clay-Doh

You just drive by about 10 minutes ago Wayne? Or was it someone else?


----------



## SCUBA Junkie

Could have been me...the boat was gone.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Yup...took it in yesterday to get the motors tuned


----------



## JSeaWach

Has anyone bought their air, nitrox or trimix fills on-line lately? Come on guys, we have to give our local stores business so they can stay in business to serve our needs. It's that simple.


----------



## yammohamma

> *JSeaWach (9/17/2008)*Has anyone bought their air, nitrox or trimix fills on-line lately? Come on guys, we have to give our local stores business so they can stay in business to serve our needs. It's that simple.


No, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night! 

and the $42 mask on-line that cost over $80 locally, It worked today just as good as if I'd bought it local. And on top of that, the $40+ dollars I saved helped pay my share of fuel!


----------



## spearfisher

You do realize that your LDS stays in business by selling gear right? Without your LDS you don't get fills (unless you are willing to set up a fill station at your house), and all those things you need last minute beforea dive that Leisure Pro can't ship to you the morning of the dive. Just my $.02, and we all know I work in a dive shop, but seriously, without your LDS you don't dive. Even you Brian still have to go to someone with a compressor to get air. So go buy from Leisure Pro if that is who you choose to do business with, but at least give you LDS a chance to compete. Stop in and ask. Sometimes we can compete, and beat internet prices especially on things like regs, bc's, computers, guages. If dive shops in town continue to give classes away, and don't do any gear sales, then you will soon have the pleasure of ordering your fills online as well. Let me know how well that works out. Because I guarantee that some of the shops can't sustain like this.


----------



## Evensplit

> *yammohamma (9/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *JSeaWach (9/17/2008)*Has anyone bought their air, nitrox or trimix fills on-line lately? Come on guys, we have to give our local stores business so they can stay in business to serve our needs. It's that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> No, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn last night!
> 
> and the $42 mask on-line that cost over $80 locally, It worked today just as good as if I'd bought it local. And on top of that, the $40+ dollars I saved helped pay my share of fuel!
Click to expand...

And you can save up for that helmet cam you've always wanted.


----------



## dkdiver

> *yammohamma (9/15/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Clay-Doh (9/15/2008)*Hey yammohamma. Whats your name mean? Kinda catchy! And man you seem familiar, just can't put my finger on it. Welcome though!
> 
> 
> 
> You dive with any of the guys on here?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm relatively new to the area but I've been diving for quite a while. I just found this forum the other day. I have a small boat but so far I've only dove with a co-worker
Click to expand...



Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Florabama

I have no patience with small minded people.I say if they aren't smart enough to understand that supporting local business is good for everyone in our community and a few cents mean that much to them, then go ahead andbuy online and don't waste my time.Just stay the he!! away from me. Next time you launch your boat or use tax-payer funded services just remember, you had nothing to do with making them possible for everyone. Yourtax-paying local businesses and the people they employ did though. 

Anyonewho's done any real comparison shopping knows you can't save any real moneyby buying online. If you compare apples to apples (exact same item to exact same item) including shipping, the LDScompetes very well withonline dealers. The only real price breaks comes in buying inferior merchandise or grey market items, which will end up costing you more in the long run when theyfail and the manufacturer won't back them. Ifthat's what you want to dive with, be my guest. It's called thinning the gene pool and it can be a good thing. 

Yes, you can buy a $40 mask online, but guess what genius, you can buy a $40 mask at the LDS too -- at least at mine. Try buying an Atomic Subframeoff Leisure Pro and see what it costs you? I'll be waiting to hear from you on that.

And here's another point Einstein,what you gonna dowhen you get in the water and youronline mask leaks or your online fins rub blisters on your feetbecause guess what? You can't try themononline, duh! Then you got tobox it all up and send it back and wait for your next mask or fins to show up and hope thatthese actually fit this time.Your time probably isworthless, but my time is actually very valuable. I'd rather not have to spendwhatever time it takes to send backonline equipment that doesn't fit or fails and then wait until it shows up and hope that it fits this time. 

OK, I'm off the soap box(which I bought locally btw).


----------



## theangrydolphin

Lemme see; if i remember correctly, I bought all my stuff from MBT, the warranties are intact, I got better prices than online and I filled 4 tanks (large steel)with Voodoo 32 while I was buying my stuff.

Can't do that online. Video killed the radio star and online sales are killing our local stores where you get REAL customer service. (you all have that song stuck in your head now, don't you?)

PLUS, I've met the coolest people in the world at my LDS (pronounced MBT but there are others). I have made no better friends anywhere! Sure, they hack on me for attacking Kevin's boat with my face but surely I deserved it. Lord knows I razz the "twisted" old man..you know who you are.

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Florabama

I'm twisted in more ways than you know-- you one eyed pirate. :toast


----------



## jspooney

Where's Billybob when you need him? He would sooooo love this conversation. I can't even get him to look at the forum anymore because of this stuff! Round 2.....


----------



## Evensplit

I wonder where Billy Bob could be?


----------



## jspooney

He's actually doing very well. I talk with him daily. Just called him about the post and he got a good laugh. He told me he's gonna stay on the wagon (as opposed to falling off) because his wife will leave him if he gets back on the forum I think his wife is jealous.


----------



## bmoore

Ole Billy Bob might not be around but I am here for you Evensplit.

oke

:letsdrink


----------



## Evensplit

And I take great comfort in that...thank you.:grouphug


----------



## Jarhead

Hey Florabama, It's a little snotty of you to call someone an idiot because they bought something half price. Don't you think? He's not calling everyone who buys locally idiots. I'm all about supporting local businesses but calling potential customers stupid because they saved a little money is jut bad business if you ask me. What dive shop do you own/work for? Suggesting buying locally or explaining the pros and cons of online shopping is one thing but being rude to people who haven't provoked you is just dumb. Especially if you are representing one of the businesses you're trying to protect. If he was on a public forum calling everyone who buys locally "small minded", "Einstein", or any of the several disrespectful insults you are throwing around then sure, jump on him. But, the guy only said he bought a mask half price and had no problems.. A little common sense and at least basic good manners will take you a lot further than unnecessary rudeness.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Jim, you say someone else wants a helmet cam too?????:doh



I remeber seeing someone on www.spearboard.com asking bout a underwater camera, and about making a helmet cam....been a while, cant remeber who....but thought it was funny.



I personally used to do the ebay/internet purchase, and on a few items, I still do. But I learned its nice to buy something that you have tried on, got advice from pros on, and know will be exchanged if there is a problem with it. :grouphug


----------



## bmoore

Wow, I was a little amazed at that as well Jarhead.

I wasn't going to say anything else but Ifeel like Jarhead. If the poor fellow ever thought about buying locally he probably will not now...at least not around here.

Something more like, "Good for you saving some dough! Come on down to my shop and let me show you a few things you might be interested in, that you can't get on line," might have been a little more tactful.

You get more flies with surgar than with tunis.


----------



## jameswirth

who is this florabama guy? I'd have a seriously hard time giving that much of a sh.t about some random post....

Bmoore, how is your tunis? Sorry about bumping it with the tank...


----------



## Clay-Doh

Oh man...screw it...I'll say it.



And I dont care who gets mad.



Am I the only one who can't notice the tell-tale signs of typing and ways of speech to tell when someone has just created a new screenname???? WTF??



If SOMEONE hadn't a deleted THERE post a long time ago, than people could go back and look at THERE post to see teh obvious signs!



I remeber em all, even though they have been deleted, cuz I thought the person was actually pretty talented at "spearing", just they let there personality and 6th grade competitiveness and "i'm better than you" mentality get in the way.



HOWEVER (By the way...capitlizing certain words for emphasis are one of these persons tell-tell signs that they are the one at the keyboard) this person has joined OTHER forums, and a quick comparison will be easy to see.



Also, and I am not throwin any accusations out, but funny how friends of this person, when this persons name has never been mentioned other than my comment on the first page, (which still didn't mention there name), they make a point to bring his name up now and say he refuses to come on the forum??? Again, not accusing, just saying peculiar.



I say hes on here with a new screenname. And Other people, maybe flroobama? are smart enough to see who it is also??? No one else notices the catch phrases that are a perfect match to our OLD friend? ANd maybe florobama, didn't like lies beng told about him before by that person when there were at least a dozen witnesses that know it didnt happen on the Sale Day like THAT person said??



SO in conclusion......maybe florobama (who happens to be a good friend of mine, a great dive buddy, and sexy too....oke ) isn't attacking unprovoked...but has a bad taste in his mouth from this persons past actions?



Just my take.



Flame away...call me an ass


----------



## bluffman2

Clay your a ASSoke:doh:letsdrink

j/k you said to call you that


----------



## seanmclemore

this thread has brough everything way out of whack and just needs to be deleted.

its time to drink a cold one, and enjoy the weekend gents.

cheers:toast


----------



## yammohamma

> *Florabama (9/18/2008)*I have no patience with small minded people.I say if they aren't smart enough to understand that supporting local business is good for everyone in our community and a few cents mean that much to them, then go ahead andbuy online and don't waste my time.Just stay the he!! away from me. Next time you launch your boat or use tax-payer funded services just remember, you had nothing to do with making them possible for everyone. Yourtax-paying local businesses and the people they employ did though.
> 
> Anyonewho's done any real comparison shopping knows you can't save any real moneyby buying online. If you compare apples to apples (exact same item to exact same item) including shipping, the LDScompetes very well withonline dealers. The only real price breaks comes in buying inferior merchandise or grey market items, which will end up costing you more in the long run when theyfail and the manufacturer won't back them. Ifthat's what you want to dive with, be my guest. It's called thinning the gene pool and it can be a good thing.
> 
> Yes, you can buy a $40 mask online, but guess what genius, you can buy a $40 mask at the LDS too -- at least at mine. Try buying an Atomic Subframeoff Leisure Pro and see what it costs you? I'll be waiting to hear from you on that.
> 
> And here's another point Einstein,what you gonna dowhen you get in the water and youronline mask leaks or your online fins rub blisters on your feetbecause guess what? You can't try themononline, duh! Then you got tobox it all up and send it back and wait for your next mask or fins to show up and hope thatthese actually fit this time.Your time probably isworthless, but my time is actually very valuable. I'd rather not have to spendwhatever time it takes to send backonline equipment that doesn't fit or fails and then wait until it shows up and hope that it fits this time.
> 
> OK, I'm off the soap box(which I bought locally btw).


 I have two questions for you.

where do you go to Church and Which shop do you instuct out of?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sean....your an ass, and that pic of you holding that big snapper looks fake. :moon oke



Haa haa...just kiddin man...you the man, you the man! Even if you dont support freedom of speech, and want threads deleted...:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink



When we goin diving again man?


----------



## UnderWater Angler

Damn! Saw this and thought that maybe there was a GOOD dive conversation going on but alas just some more fLucin shiite. 



And Clay-Doh i think you're mistaken if im thinkin right about who you're thinkin bout (if that makes sense), b/c im pretty sure he doesn't do 

a lot of online biz. But! You never know. 



Sooooo hows the viz been lately?


----------



## GONU

After many I have talked too, on this subject and I wasn't going to start diving till next summer, but my situation changed and I need to learn now. I choose to drive passed all others from navarre to MBT and get my cert there Fritz and his Daughter, they were truly top notch professionals. I can't wait to dive with them. the others may be good but I want the best recommended by the locals. Just my 2 pennies.



Ps I'm military and I'll still pay for the best. JMHO.


----------



## biggamefishr

sorry but my money is my money....right now money is tight for most of us. I, like most people, look for the best deal...sorry but when its online for half prize thats where i'm buying from. make your prices more competitive with everyone and you'll get more business. I understand MSRP and everything else, but thats just the way things are. Like someone said earlier, the 40 bucks they saved paid for an extra dive trip. Don't get all pissy because someone saves a little money, after all it is their money and they're allowed to spend it where they want. 

Plus I thought this was a thread about a deal dive pros was running, i don't understand how it turned into another MBT is the best shop around and if you don't go there the PFF dive mafia will come after you, or you'll be shunned from the pensacola diving community. 

its getting kind ofannoying and redundant to see 40 postpushing MBT down our throatson every thread that has to do with other shops. I bet you won't find a single thread on this forum that wasn't hijacked by the MBT crew after a different shop was mentioned....humor me and prove me wrong


----------



## Evensplit

None of the threads are from the "MBT Crew". We do have a great number of customers that are very vocal on the forum.

I recommend that anyone seeking certification check out all of the local operations and choose the shop that works best for them. 

Of course I'd like everyone's business, but I'dlike have customers that choose us because we're the best fit for them as most of our customers do. 

Jim Phillips, MBT Divers, Pensacola, FL

www.mbtdivers.com [email protected]


----------



## JOHNJOHN205

> *biggamefishr (9/21/2008)*MBT is the best shop around and if you don't go there the PFF dive mafia will come after you


lmfao

Agreed MBT is the best shop around here,In MY Opinion, but the PFF dive Mafia part what are you talkin about

:shedevil


----------



## bmoore

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_lblFullMessage>*"None of the threads are from the "MBT Crew"."*

Ha! Ha!

Let's see. EvenSplit you posted five times! And your the OWNER! I guess that does not count, officially, as "crew" since you are the Captain?

Spearfisher(who is an MBT instructor) once.

Florabamma (who I think is an MBT instructor) twice.

Not that anyone is counting..(except me)..nothing wrong with posting but to say <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_lblFullMessage>*"None of the threads are from the "MBT Crew"."* is slightly inaccurate since eight are.

"PFF dive mafia will come after you"Ha this was a good one! "

"Let them come! They will break upon this fortress like water on rock."


----------



## yammohamma

I don't know about there being a Forum mafia but I sure would like to know where Florabama works because he certainly tried to de-rail a good post about a generous offer from Dive Pros and I think it was Evensplit who on the 4th thread also tried to derail it or turn it into a post about his classes but if he's the owner of MBT as bmoore suggested then I guess his comment about none of the MBT crew tried to derail this thread is a bit misleading.

At the end of the day, It's a very admirable offer from Dive Pros and I think it is an offer that should be applauded!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Well maybe this has something to do with it.



I see people post on here stuff all the time a boutght what a "great family" the PFF is, or when they need as service, they ask if anyone on the forum does it, cuz they "would rather see there money go to someone on this great forum"...ect ect ct.



So now...situation of which Dive shop to go to? Well, besides MBT being a great shop..(hope I aint goin to ganster oke) what about the fact that yes, one of the members IS "part of this great PFF family" that makes all our nipples so happy?



What about that at least 6 of the instructors/employees, and 2 of the charter captains that I can think of are memebrs of this forum? The same ppeople that show up to parites, and invite people to parties (non bizz related), the same people that you see at the RFRA, the same people that when you post your brother uncle sister or whoever is ill, will post "prayers sent"? 



Maybe, like I said, besides just being a great dive shop, they have already been a friendly part of thi forum.



Anytime roofing comes up, there is a great number of people who will say "contact clay-doh".



Besides me being _super roofer extraordinaire_, its also a matter of alot of people knowing me personally, and would like to see money go to me instead of someone else.



Does that mean theres not room for another roofing contractor on here???



No...me and Getsome hang out on a regular basis, _and_ bid againts each other all the time.



One of the charter captains for another dive shop is a member on here, and hes a great guy, and great captain. And the owners, from what I know are great people. One was so kind to let me tie up to him out at the "O".



If they were members on here, and more people knew them personally, there would probably be more people promoting that particular shop.



And I say again as I said in a thread above.....fake names and shit stirrin do tend to piss people off. And if I'm wrong, I'll by the new person a pitcher of beer, and take him diving if hed like to go!

(850) 777-1221


----------



## Clay-Doh

And one more thing....I am still trying to find ANYWHERE where any owner/associate/employee/subcontractor of MBT attacked, or put down another shop?????


----------



## Brandy

I personally use all the shops in the area. All carry different gear. The guys over at dive Pros are first classand they carry Scubapro.I also dive Atomic and MBT has it. I also like the selection of rental tanks at MBT. BayBreeze is close for me and personally havent had a problem with any shops in the area.

IfDive Pros has a free deal then everybody should go forit. It only supports our sport and helps every shop in the area.

GO DIVE and be safe.


----------



## Evensplit

> *bmoore (9/22/2008)*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_lblFullMessage>*"None of the threads are from the "MBT Crew"."*
> 
> Ha! Ha!
> 
> Let's see. EvenSplit you posted five times! And your the OWNER! I guess that does not count, officially, as "crew" since you are the Captain?
> 
> Spearfisher(who is an MBT instructor) once.
> 
> Florabamma (who I think is an MBT instructor) twice.
> 
> Not that anyone is counting..(except me)..nothing wrong with posting but to say <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_lblFullMessage>*"None of the threads are from the "MBT Crew"."* is slightly inaccurate since eight are.
> 
> "PFF dive mafia will come after you"Ha this was a good one! "
> 
> "Let them come! They will break upon this fortress like water on rock."


Point taken.2am was very early (late actually).I'll accept that my 1st post on this thread could be considered a hijacking. I apologize. bmoore, in my previous post, you'll notice that Irefer to other "threads" not "posts" in this thread. And this makes 6. :toast

Jim


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa! Jim can count!



And by the way, I guess what I really was tryin to say earlier bout stickin up for MBT, is this.



I'm not sticking up for a business. I am stickin up for a group of people I consider my personal friends. SAme as I would stickup for Dalton, Brandy, Konz, Fenderbender, and about 100 other people on here I call my friends.



So everybody can :moon or.....:grouphug


----------



## TONER

Wow I also love MBT but I don't work there ! CanI still be a gangster ? I always wanted to be a gangster ! Florabama is one of the nicest guys you would meet! And thats just my 2 cents


----------



## seanmclemore

i'll second florabama being a nice guy and spearfisher as well...they are just very vocal 

they cant help it...they go around yelling "roll tide roll"...maybe doctors will find a cure for that.

oops...another can of worms

GO GATORS!!!!!!!


----------



## theangrydolphin

Florabama probably called BS on this because he figured it out. He's a pretty smart guy. Of course, it didn't really take a smart guy to figure out a troll....Claydoh got it!

Just pickin atcha Clay. 

Hope to see you all real soon. A month and a week to go! Iraq sux!


----------

